# Feather boards vs hold down rollers



## jrajeep (May 18, 2014)

I am routing tongue & groove in some 1" x 8' lumber, useing a bosh table with feather board hold downs on the infeed and out feed. Question is instead of the feather boards would the rollers hold the lumber down on the table face and do they stop kick back like feather boards?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jrajeep said:


> I am routing tongue & groove in some 1" x 8' lumber, useing a bosh table with feather board hold downs on the infeed and out feed. Question is instead of the feather boards would the rollers hold the lumber down on the table face and do they stop kick back like feather boards?


unless the pieces are short I wouldn't use the table...
feather boards on the router table and rollers on the table saw here...
the boards are easier to use...


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Russ. We use the yellow Board Buddies on the table saw, for long rips only. The Board Buddies also pull the stock toward the fence, and will not turn backwards. They will definitely stop kick back. We use featherboards on the router table and fence, but just for long runs, or hard to manage stock. I have never been worried about kickback on the router table, even with large bits.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

forgot to say...
free rout your T&G's... just make sure the boards are clamped during the process...


----------



## jrajeep (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, I'll start looking for some rollers. 

I am useing Grizzly # c1242 T&G V-Match set, they recommend useing a table, so being these are some large bits I'll keep useing the table for now.


----------

